# Muscle worship



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi guys last night i got home .. i signed into Windows Live Messenger and I find someone ADDED me

here it is goes .. by the way the convo person's name being EXCLUSIVE is my screen name.

*[email protected] says:*

*
i found you on uk muscle*

*
Exclusive! says:*

*
........what can i do for ya mate*

*
**[email protected]** says:*

*
i was wondering werebouts u live*

*
Exclusive! says:*

*
why u wanna no *

*
lol*

*
**[email protected]** says:*

*
i was worndeering about abbit of muscle worship*

*
Exclusive! says:*

*
umm what's your username on there ? *

*
**[email protected]** says:*

*
muscleworship*

*
just made so there are no pics or nothing*

*
Exclusive! says:*

*
and what do i get out of this ? *

*
what's the deal *

*
**[email protected]** says:*

*
dominating a tiny small guy*

*
who really weak*

*
and whattever else*

*
Exclusive! says:*

*
ok mate i will tell you where you need to get that *

*
**www.****yourselfuptheass.co.uk*

*
good luck *

On top of that he added me to facebook .. lucky before i got to expect him he came out with all this rubbish so i deleted him.

right now i got nothing against gay people but why can't someone gay find another gay person to have fun with ? :cursing:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sizar you could of kept that going bro! LOL that's funny bro.

*note to self must not send sizar the message I had planned*


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Sizar you could of kept that going bro! LOL that's funny bro.
> 
> *note to self must not send sizar the message I had planned*


Honestly mate i felt Violated lol :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

That guy looked at my profile too.


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

well at least he paid you a compliment about your muscles :lol:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

you thought about it didnt u....


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

sizar said:


> Honestly mate i felt Violated lol :lol:


Violated and turned on? :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

sizar you schlaaaaaaag I thought our conversation was private...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

No just Violated and upset.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Sy. said:


> :lol: send him round to mine mate :lol:


add him to your facebook lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

sizar said:


> No just Violated and upset.


But truthfully... Did you enjoy being violated?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Upset? I wouldn't let it get to you. I'd have given him a mates number and said call me


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wildbill said:


> Upset? I wouldn't let it get to you. I'd have given him a mates number and said call me


LOL


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

on the plus side .. i was speaking to my mate.. i showed him what happened his calling me and laughing his head off about some comment a RANDOM guy made in the gym showers .. i nearly killed the fvcker .. he ran off lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Why dont these perves look at my profile??? Im sexy....wait, no pics. Hmmm, i see the prob.

But yeh, should have carried it on man, would have been hilarious. Altho I understand the violated part. Still, every hole and all that


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

gay people making move on straight people how is that right ? lol

there are plenty of gay people around these days. they should go to their own


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol don't worry about it, if you was a fit 19 year old girl with massive tits you'd have men being like this every single day.. If anything its a compliment, but still.. what a fcuking creep


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

He's viewed my profile too


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> He's viewed my profile too


his after you :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

not sure its gay sizar,mw's are really obsessed only with bb's

muscle,saw a doco once on this subject it was funny as hell.

guys paying huge sums of cash to be with them,take photo's

touch,and get lifted up n stuff!! crazy but not sexual. :thumbup1:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

It's only violation if he stealth bums you. If he asks first then it's ok. You might be lucky enough to get a reach around


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

LOL

This cracked me up. The other Sunday after the Mr Peterborough show, I got call on my mobile from an unknown number. It was a foreign sounding guy saying how he thought I looked good on stage. He then came straight out with, 'are you interested in muscle worship?' I said no but was polite. He then said, hear me out, I pay good money just to look and maybe a little touch. I was polite, but he persisted, so I put the phone down. Probably got my number off facebook.

But think about it, when you do show, and prance about stage in your thong, tan, and oils there are probably a dozen muscle worshippers watching you in the audience, where else do you think you will find these guys. Do competitive bodybuilders feel violated when on stage, i don't think so. Man up, take the compliment, and move on.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

sizar said:


> his after you :lol:


nah mate i dont wanna get in between what you two share


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

How much was he offering? Makes good business sense to let him as long as he can't touch your penis that is.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

top women bb's travel round europe mate staying in top class

hotels charging $500+ for half an hour worship,easy money.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Must have that look about ya :lol:


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

I didn't know what muscle worship was until now.

And to think, I had thought about posting pictures up. No thank you!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

mal said:


> *not sure its gay sizar,mw's are really obsessed only with bb's *
> 
> muscle,saw a doco once on this subject it was funny as hell.
> 
> ...


I guess that depends on the sex of the mw's and the sex of the bb'ers they want to pay... :beer:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mal said:


> top women bb's travel round europe mate staying in top class
> 
> hotels charging $500+ for half an hour worship,easy money.


Damn That much money .. i might have to think about it twice lol :laugh:

To be honest it made me laugh but what a cheek after blocking his as$ trying to add me on facebook as well. :cursing:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BillC said:


> It's only violation if he stealth bums you. If he asks first then it's ok. You might be lucky enough to get a reach around


Stealth bum ? lol i have never heard of that one Reps


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

and then you woke up and realised it was all a dream :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> and then you woke up and realised it was all a dream :lol:


 nah mate .. i don't dream about sick stuff like that. you seems to know more about it .. I'll leave that to you :bounce:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> and then you woke up and realised it was all a *wet* dream :lol:


correced above statement.... :thumb:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: LMAO @ this thread.

Sizar, I wonder if he's printed off and laminated your pic for repeated wipeability. You are probably now permanently in his [email protected] bank! :lol: Still feel violated? Awwww :laugh:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

[email protected] Bank....ha hah ha it could be worse....it could have been Purple Aki asking you


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

TprLG said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: LMAO @ this thread.
> 
> Sizar, I wonder if he's printed off and laminated your pic for repeated wipeability. You are probably now permanently in his [email protected] bank! :lol: Still feel violated? Awwww :laugh:


you have a NASTY MIND girl .. come to my house lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Khaos said:


> [email protected] Bank....ha hah ha it could be worse....it could have been Purple Aki asking you


this could have been purple joseph .. i don't know lol


----------

